
Show HN: Track, Analyze, and Graph Your Bash History - karagenit
https://github.com/karagenit/history
======
cphoover
I'm not sure that just blurring the text input is sufficient for obfuscation,
There are known methods for reversing blur like:

[https://lifehacker.com/how-to-uncover-blurred-information-
in...](https://lifehacker.com/how-to-uncover-blurred-information-in-
photographs-1648562658) [http://www.fit.vutbr.cz/~ihradis/CNN-
Deblur/](http://www.fit.vutbr.cz/~ihradis/CNN-Deblur/)

------
cphoover
Another feature I would suggest is to monkey patch the browser `console`
functions (e.g. log, warn, error, etc...)

This way in addition to capture all the DOM related events, someone can also
look and see what messages are appearing in the console. This is useful for
debugging.

------
cphoover
awesome idea. I work at a financial institution, and the idea of a browser
recording tool, would be ruled out due to regulations and concerns regarding
the sharing of user data. However if the data was always encrypted, and
redacted, this might be a more workable solution. This kind of tool is
invaluable for UX research and bug reporting.

I'd like to get in touch with you. Do you have a twitter handle or email I can
DM?

------
cphoover
I keep getting this error:

"Dang! There was an unexpected error, please try again. If the error persists
please come back in a bit or get in touch with us!"

